# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Design de mon blog

## CinePhil

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu gn par la trop grande ressemblance de style entre le forum et le blog. Du coup, je me suis attel au design de mon blog. J'ai russi  changer la couleur de fond de la page et a marque dj une grosse diffrence par rapport au forum mais j'aimerais aussi changer la couleur de fond de chaque billet et l je n'y arrive pas.

Un code couleur indiqu dans la "Zone de contenu primaire" ne colorie que le fond de la zone qui entoure les billets et un code de couleur indiqu dans la "Zone de contenu secondaire" donne... rien !  ::calim2:: 

Comment changer la couleur de fond des billets de blog ?

----------


## Anomaly

Alors je ne sais pas si ta question est toujours d'actualit et/ou si je l'ai bien comprise, mais je vois bien un fond bleu clair sur  la fois le rcapitulatif des billets et sur chaque billet.

----------


## CinePhil

Dans l'idal, je voudrais changer la couleur de fond de chaque billet de blog (actuellement une sorte de gris-bleu identique au forum) et je n'y suis pas arriv avec les paramtres disponibles. Ou alors je n'ai pas trouv le bon.

----------

